# This & That



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Was sorting some pictures from last year so decided to share a few with you.

Winter it's coming



























A church we built on the farm










Where I bike



















My Bike










What happens when face hits tree










And no it did not take all my hair off and yes thats me at Xmas at friggin 6AM notice the lack of a smile. Have a good day all.










First one I have as full file 7.2MP makes great desktop pic, well have all as full size lol


----------

